
In MacBook keyboard woes, a weird echo of the TRS-80 circa 1978 - jmsflknr
https://www.fastcompany.com/90326271/in-macbook-keyboard-woes-a-weird-echo-of-the-trs-80-circa-1978
======
smush
TL;DR: Someone wrote an app called KBFIX in the 70s to fix the Trash 80's
tendency to keybounce (or kkeybounnce), and the new Apple Mac keyboards are so
prone to keybounce of their own that someone recently wrote an application
called Unshaky that operates on the same basic principles.

